
Ask HN: How do you know if someone asked/replied to your question on HN? - wkoszek
There&#x27;s a thread I like: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12957371 and I asked some questions to some people.<p>Problem 1: I think they don&#x27;t know about it, since there&#x27;s no notification function. So it&#x27;s kinda sucks.<p>Problem 2: when they replied, I got no notification. That sucks #2.<p>How do people deal with it?
======
JadeNB
I imagine that no-notifications is an intentional part of the minimalist
æsthetic of HN, but I would also like this feature. It seems that it could be
made minimally obtrusive by just having a "Replies" entry on your profile
page, so that it's never in your way, but you can find the replies without
having to trawl through all your old comments.

~~~
wkoszek
Anything would be better to what we have now. Right now I need to bookmark the
link, visit it every now and then and search for my username... It's pretty
bad.

~~~
JadeNB
For what it's worth, I do just what I said: I go through my list of comments
occasionally, and see if any of them has grown a thread. If there's only one
in which you're interested then this method is no easier; but it's a nice way
of keeping tabs on all of them (or at least the most recent ones) at once.

------
janci
there is "threads" entry in menu bar, you can see your question and replies
there

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wkoszek](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=wkoszek)

------
internaut
I use hnreplies.

www.hnreplies.com

~~~
DrScump
This. Brought to you by dang himself -- accept no substitutes.

~~~
internaut
While you're here Doctor, watch out today. Some weird things are going down
now.

